# Autoquest 120 water tank



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Am considering purchasing a 120 but the size of the water tank is making us think twice  
Has anyone come up with a solution? Fitting another tank or similar perhaps, 45 litres seems very little :?: 
Did they change the tanks on later models?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Yes, I think the current models have 90 litre tanks.

The 45 litre tanks actually work fairly well together with an Acquaroll (and a wastemaster for the 45 litre waste tank), but you do have to fetch/remove water more frequently.

It's a bit different from the normal motorhome way, and a bit more akin to the caravanning way, but it does work.

I prefer my current (200 litre) tank but I'm not sure whether I wouldn't prefer an Elddis 120 with the 45 litre tank with Acquaroll etc. over one with a 'normal' 90 litre tank. When on site it allows you to easily fetch and dump water at will without having to leave your pitch.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We have a 140 (same tank) and we manage fine with the Aquaroll and on the odd chance where we can have a direct hookup to the tap with the Whale Aquasource tap connector thingy....it's not a problem if on a site but maybe if you want to wildcamp....which we rarely do.

Paul


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmmm..... Aquaroll & Wastemaster sound like a good idea, just one thought though, where would you store them? Don't think the 120 has any outside storage :?:


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Simbadog,

Storage space. Therein lies the major problem. 

We didn't like the whale filling system on our 140 so we converted it to an ordinary manual fill, as found on most other motorhomes. Works fine for us, as we rarely stay on a site for long. You are right, 45 litres is not enough, and we may look into having a 90 litre one fitted, always supposing one would fit. 

Best of luck, 

Cheers

Molenoux


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I had a 180 which also didn't have external storage but which did have a large enough wardrobe to take an aquaroll and wastemaster.


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi we have a 115 and manage fine with the water tank, I keep 2, 10 litre water containers under the seats to fetch and carry when needed. I always fill the tank before showers, and always turn off the shower while soaping as not a lot of hot water in these !. We don't use the water for drinking and a tank full usually lasts for a weekend .
One thing I do is to plug the tank overflow when travelling as they tend to dump most of it when cornering ! ( remember to remove it when refilling as it shoots back at you !! with great force)
We have owned the van 2 years and love it.
john


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

PaulW2 said:


> I had a 180 which also didn't have external storage but which did have a large enough wardrobe to take an aquaroll and wastemaster.


We also had a 180 and found not only the 45litres a pain but the pump was inadequate for showering. We used a 20 litre container and a submersable pump plus had a Shurflo pump as replacement. This worked fine. However, have just bought a Rapido with a 120litre tank so problem solved!


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

simbadog said:


> Hmmm..... Aquaroll & Wastemaster sound like a good idea, just one thought though, where would you store them? Don't think the 120 has any outside storage :?:


We store our aquaroll and fiamme 20lt waste container in the bathroom in bags when traveling (along with grip mats and leveling blocks etc)....we never use the shower and don't make brews with the tank water (small water container in MH) as it tastes rank!...even after cleaning!.

Paul


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

divil said:


> simbadog said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm..... Aquaroll & Wastemaster sound like a good idea, just one thought though, where would you store them? Don't think the 120 has any outside storage :?:
> ...


Exactly the same as we did with our 115 but it got me down in the end.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

English converters must never have heard of French Aires or German stellplatz water €0.50 for 100Ltrs. Waste of time for using out of UK or wild camping.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I too have a 115. We carry a 25 litre jerry can in the footwell when travelling which we also use to transport water to the filler (using a flat pack wheely thing) plus we carry 3 or 4 five litre bottles of water on board. I have heard of someone connecting the brand new waste tank to the existing water tank and getting 90 litres in total and they used a wastemaster for the errr waste.

As it happens there is space underneath for another tank (forward of the waste) and I will be investigating a suitably sized tank shortly with CAK tanks.

I would also like to see how Elddis have managed to get a 90 litre tank under there... Perhaps I could as well :wink:


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a little confused, not difficult! 
Am I right in thinking that the water tank filling system requires pressure? If so, how do you manage to fill up from an aquaroll ? 
Surely they are pretty heavy when full :?:


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

simbadog said:


> I'm a little confused, not difficult!
> Am I right in thinking that the water tank filling system requires pressure? If so, how do you manage to fill up from an aquaroll ?
> Surely they are pretty heavy when full :?:


The fill system on the autoquests use a whale system, you can connect it to the mains water via a hose and fill up or you can connect the whale in-line pump and it pumps the water into the system, I believe the 2012 versions have gone back to a standard fill point that you can pour water into if needed.

The fill system isn't pressurised afaik


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

simbadog said:


> I'm a little confused, not difficult!
> Am I right in thinking that the water tank filling system requires pressure? If so, how do you manage to fill up from an aquaroll ?
> Surely they are pretty heavy when full :?:


It's actually dead easy. You purchase (for I think about £ 30) a Whale submersible pump. This plugs into the wall of the MH and the end is dropped into the Aquaroll. It then automatically fills the on board tank from the Aquaroll, and cuts out when the tank is full. In effect a full on board tank with a full Aquaroll gives you 80 litres. When the Aquaroll is empty you wheel it away, refill and reconnect.

http://www.campingrus.co.uk/epages/...864_shop/Products/U251622/SubProducts/u351322


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

This thread reminds me, I must fit a switch into the power feed to the whale socket on the van. 

When the aquaroll is empty the pump will still spin until you run round the van and pull it out... an incredibly stooopid idea for the sake of a simple switch!


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Aaah! I see, thank you.  
Couldn't really imagine trying to hold a full auquaroll up to fill 8O


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Simbadog,

If you use the submersible pump to fill from an Aquaroll, you must remove the filter from the end of the pump, or you will be waiting for ever. Also the battery/power needs to be good, or it won't work either. 

We hated the whale thingy, as eventually you will come across a very odd tap somewhere which will be difficult if not impossible to use without water squirting all over you. Replacement hoses and connectors are about £50.00 and might only last for a few months. 

Our experiences in France/Switzerland were not good either where water pressures can be high, leading to ruined pipes/valves in quick time.

Low tech is certainly much more versatile. 

A case of less being more, I think.

We love the van though. 2012 versions have addressed most of these issues. Though the washroom basin idea in the 140 is naff.

Have fun.

Molenoux


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have a 180, and a smaller tank took a bit of getting used to, but I think the benefits of an aquaroll/submersible pump, outweigh the hassle of having to fill up a bigger tank with a can every so often. We store our aquaroll in a bag, in the washroom


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Worth pointing out that the older X/250 shape Explorer vans had a manual refill and a few owners have ditched the Whale system and gone back to the old system.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

csmcqueen said:


> This thread reminds me, I must fit a switch into the power feed to the whale socket on the van.
> 
> When the aquaroll is empty the pump will still spin until you run round the van and pull it out... an incredibly stooopid idea for the sake of a simple switch!


Yep that's a good idea..pain in the bum when it's raining and you are all comfy inside!...that's another job for the list! 

Paul


----------

